# anyone been to fibro clinics?



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I saw a new doc at a pain clinic yesterday. First he was a somewhat jerk. He's taking me off my oxycodone. At first he really didn't care that I would be going through severe withdrawl, but when speaking to my primary doc he said they could wean me off it over the next month and also be put on Methadone for the pain and withdrawl. However, he also wants to put me on a new drug to the US, I guess it's widely used in other countries, it's Ketamine. Or otherwise known on the streets as Special K. after reading about that drug I'm kinda scared to take it. Seems like some heavy duty stuff. ANyway, back to the subject at hand, the pain doc thinks it would be a good idea to send me to a fibromyalgia clinic. He said that they do biofeedback, acupuncture, hypnosis, exercise, diet, etc to help with the pain of fibro. Has anyone done that before? If so what can I expect from it?Anyway, unfortunately this pain clinic doc didn't seem to care that my fibro is manageable as I am now, but the pain in my back from 2 disc problems (even though I showed him mri results showing I have a herniated disc and another disc bulge under it he doesn't think my back pain is from that, huh?????)and the pain in my knees from arthritis and a bone spur hitting my knee cap and the fact that on one knee the kneecap doesn't sit right due to damage, he said if I want that pain to go away I need to have the surgery that was offered to me. When I said I didn't like the odds of it helping or me walking normally again he said oh well, then live with it. He's so fixated on the fibro instead of the other problems that have given me more pain. He pissed me off sooooo badly I ended up crying and yelling. He was just an uncaring jerk with no compassion for people in pain. I can't help but wonder why he even went into pain management in the first place. Anyway, I went off on a tangent, sorry. So if anyone has any info on fibro clinics or even if any of you have used Ketamine or Methadone before and can give me an idea of what to expect with those I would really appreciate it.Hope all are having a pain free day.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Sandi.







Just making sure you are referring to going to a Pain Clinic? Just checking, I've never heard of a Fibro Clinic, and I'm not sure if I'm having a Brain Fart moment or not (we are susceptible to those around here







). Just wanted to make sure I understood what you were talking about. I do think some of our members here have been to pain clinics. I have no first hand experience with that, so I'm afraid I'm not much help.I don't know much about Ketamine or Methadone, but they sure seem like scary drugs for anyone to take on a regular/daily basis!! Wishing you the best, and please do keep us posted.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

HI M&M. Yes I am indeed talking about an actual fibro clinic. I've been to a new pain clinic and he is suggesting a fibro clinic. I can't seem to get any info on one anywhere. I guess I'm going to have to call the jerk at the pain clinic, although I really don't want to talk to him again, and find out where he is thinking of having me go. Gee like I can even afford another copay to another place. I spend enough already on docs as it is. When we had our taxes done in February this past yearfor our 2004 taxes they added up all my medical payments. Ready for this? For health insurance premiums we paid 3200.00, for Copays we paid 5894.00 and for medications I we paid 9627.00. So on medical stuff for me we paid out 18,721.00 About a third of my hubbies yearly pay before taxes. How sucky is that!! Something really has to give. Anyway, thanks for atleast responding and trying to help. Hopefully at some point someone will know what a fibro clinic is and let me know. LOL


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Sandi-I posted what I know about ketamine to your post at the MP.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Wow! A fibro clinic! I have never heard of one. If you are able to go, I hope you'll tell us all about it. I would love to know more.At least I know I wasn't having a Brain Fart (for once). ROFL!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Sandi-Your husband/partner is a hunk. I saw the pics on the shout out page.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Well thank you Nancy!! I think he's a hunk too. I still get chills when he walks through the door. I also sometimes have a kinda reality trip that I'm married to my very first real love! WE met at 14 through a mutual friend, spent as much time together as we could and on the phone constantly. We used to talk about everything and became really close, even at 14. But we broke up, about a year later we started talking again but only as good friends, we used to call eachother when we were dumped by other bfs and gfs and we never ever hung up the phone without saying we loved eachother even when we were with someone else. Then we lost touch for a couple years. I saw our mutual friend again when I was 18 and he told me that Jeremy was still single and still talked about me occasionally. So we went to his house together and all my old feelings came back. I was living with someone else at the time and my life ended up in real danger from that person and I called Jeremy at 2:30am in a panic. He came and picked me up, brought me to his parents house, his mom heard him leave so waited up for him. Kinda freaked when I walked in with him. Jeremy took her aside and explained what happened and she agreed to let me spend the night downstairs on the couch (basement was finished into living area for Jeremy, bedroom and livingroom area together and private bath. So we went downstairs and he set up the couch bed while I washed up in the bathroom, I came out and he was waiting for me, he gave me a big hug, kissed me, and told me he never stopped loving me. We've been together ever since. The 24th of this month will be our 15yr anniversary. We've been in love with eachother for 20years and each day I thank God for sending us back to eachother. So yeah, I still think he's a total babe, right now he has short hair but is growing it back out again. AHHHH I can't wait for that hair to be back. LOL


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Nancycat,Could you tell me more about Ketamine. I have been finding out bits of information and it seems like something worth trying as it works on different pain receptors from Narcotics. I believe it can help with Nerve pain.Do you know anyone who has been on oral Ketamine? Any links or referrals would be appreciated


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sandi....there is at least one, possibly two Fibro clinics here in Green Bay. They are affiliated with the hospitals. Unfortunately, my insurance will not pay for a visit to the Fibro clinic, so I have not gone. But I have heard some very good things about it helping many people manage and cope with the pain from the Fibro.I don't think they deal with the use of a lot of different drugs, but they help you learn stretching exercises, triggerpoint myotherapy, etc. to help with the pain. I hope your insurance will cover it......it's worth a try. Let us know how it went if you do go.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thanks Feisty. Unfortunately after many tries the clinic doesn't seem to want to call me to make an appt. So my pain doc sent me to regular physical therapy hoping they could help. I got stuck with such a ###### there it's not even funny. I've gone in twice and cancelled my third appt. not sure if I want to go back. On the first appt I told her why I was there and she didn't understand why I was sent there since no one at that place deals with fibro. I'm going to ask my pain doc about that when I see him on the 21st. I go see him for my first round of epidural shots into the discs of my back. Hopefully that will help my back and my leg pain. But I'm not very optimistic. I'll let you know how it goes on the 21st.Again thank you for your reply.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Sandi.....my hub had epidural shots of cortisone given for bulging discs in his neck. They helped with his pain alot.I had an epidural of cortisone for the L 5 bulged disc, but, unfortunately the nerve was being pinched quite badly and it didn't help; so I ended up having surgery Feb. 2nd and I am doing really well. It took about 3 to 4 weeks after surgery before the leg pain started dissipating, but it is almost all gone now. What's left is manageable and the Neuro doc feels all the pain will gone away in time. yay!Now I just have to get this body of mine out of the funky Fibro mode that it went into following surgery. Those of us with Fibro seem to be more sensitive to pain and my Neuro Doc warned me of it and said it would take a while because our muscles want to tie themselves in knots so easily. He is right. It is gradually working it's way out somewhat. Therapeutic massage helps me a lot. Unfortunately, it's a big hunk out of our dire financial situation, but I cannot go without that weekly massage or things really tighten up fast.


----------



## Aberlaine (Feb 9, 2006)

Sandi,Go to this website, click on Message Boards. There's a search box in the top left corner. Type in "FFC" and you'll get all sorts of comments and opinions about the Fibromyalgia and Fatigue Clinics.http://www.immunesupport.com/Nancy


----------



## 22938 (Oct 8, 2006)

Feisty, can you tell me which hospitals in Green Bay have Fibromyalgia clinics? I have been searching the area with little luck. Thanks for your help. LisaMB


----------

